# Etisalat connection



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Being here for 1 mth, I can already attest to the horrendous customer service.. But am surprised w the technical support now as well..

I signed up etisalat premier package 2 weeks ago..inspite of repeated calls & visits to their shops..No one seems to have a freaking idea when my installation will happen! The customer support ppl have no contact w the field it seems and so can't give me a number I could call there!!

Anyone had a similar issue or any tips how I can get this resolved? I can't go DU as there is none where I live!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahhh... Arabic time. It will take some time and bit of patience, but things are slow and never occur on time anyhow. People say you get used to it, but in two years I havent. Fifteen minutes can mean fifteen to four hours later. Tomorrow tends to be next week. Next week, next month. 

Unfortunatly, if you wish to stay in the que, you will have to learn to be a bit of a bully and not take no. Otherwise, the next bully who is pee'd will yell and rant and rave, a supervisor will bump their install in the que and yours will just bump further back. Which is why they can not give you any certainty of time. Du had to reschedule four times to come to my apartment this last go round. And they didnt reschedule until the following day, after I sat home waiting the ENTIRE DAY. 

Both get the same crap service.


----------



## Shark00 (May 17, 2011)

Jynxgirl, thanks for reassuring me that all will be well with a dose of patience and persistence...that would be a difficult balance indeed 

I am thinking of barging direct to their HQ on Monday and ask for the technical lead..hopefully wake them from a bit if slumber!!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Took me about 9 months and still only have internet, no telly. Each time you go in or call they have no record of the last so, as Jynx says, just keep at them continously. I wouldn't bother with the shops though, go to the main office backside Dusit Thani on SZR.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I live in Sharjah and i guess i am one of the lucky few, i called and asked about the eLife Bundle pack(tv,internet,phone) and they came and installed all 3 the next day. 

But customer service of etisalat does make you want to literally pluck your eyes out.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Mr.Sleek said:


> I live in Sharjah and i guess i am one of the lucky few, i called and asked about the eLife Bundle pack(tv,internet,phone) and they came and installed all 3 the next day.
> 
> But customer service of etisalat does make you want to literally pluck your eyes out.


I tend to agree with you here. I lived in Sharjah for 2 years prior to moving to Dubai proper and the Etisalat services were more quickly and competently handled in Sharjah. No reason I could find why, just it was better - even the customer service was better (although it was not anywhere near "good")

-md000/Mike


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I've actually been to an Etisalat office and after sitting down wasting my time with a "customer rep", who was as useful as a fart in a spaceship, I re-joined the queue and actually waited to get help from his colleague who was sitting next to him. I actually got things done that time!


----------

